# ICD-10 code for left medial patellofemoral ligament



## Jennifer17 (Nov 15, 2016)

please help - our EHR is terrible is saying to use S76.112S which is for a Strain of left quadriceps muscle, fascia and tendon, sequel

Thanks,


----------



## Jennifer17 (Nov 15, 2016)

*medial patellofemoral ligament tear*

ICD-10 code for left medial patellofemoral ligament tear


----------



## Bernadette10 (Sep 1, 2022)

I think S83.8X1A, S83.8X2A sprain of other specified parts of knee.


----------



## amyjph (Sep 2, 2022)

I think your EHR is seeing it as the patellar tendon (ligament). In the index, if you look under Sprain (joint) (ligament)>knee>patellar ligament> The index directs you to S76.11_ _. There is a note that it includes injury of the patellar ligament (tendon). Obviously, that's not the same thing as the MPFL. 

I would agree that you need to use S83.8X_ _ It's specified, there's just no specific code for that ligament like there is for the ACL/PCL, etc.

Side note, this original question was from 2016...


----------

